# War on Christmas seems to be failing.



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Warrigal (Dec 26, 2014)

This has never been an issue in Australia. 
The Summer school vacation has always been referred to as the Christmas holidays too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

As far as I'm concerned, there was never a "war" on Christmas, that is just an exaggeration made by those who are Christian and are unhappy with the use of other terms used like Happy Holidays or Season's Greetings.  I was raised Catholic, and way back then it was commonplace for everyone I knew to say Merry Christmas.

However, America has changed and there are many people who live here with diverse religious backgrounds, where wishing them a Merry Christmas would be inappropriate.  I personally had an uncomfortable situation at a Christmas party several years ago, given by a friend.  There were some Jewish couples attending, and I was aware of that. When one couple had to leave the party early for some reason, and everyone was telling them to get home safe, etc., I automatically, with no thought of religion at all, wished them a Merry Christmas.  To my surprise, there were some smiles that disappeared.  Afterwards my husband told me they were Jewish, and that was the reason why.

 Now, honestly, rather than offend anyone unintentionally, I try to remember to just say Happy Holidays, makes things much simpler in today's America.  I am not religious myself, and certainly do not even think about people's beliefs or try to figure out where they worship...or if they worship at all.  But, being brought up to wish others well during the holiday season with the Merry Christmas wish, it's a hard habit to break in my 60s.  Here's some thoughts on it...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/paul-raushenbush/happy-holiday-vs-merry-ch_b_4384874.html



> However, if you don't know the spiritual tradition of a co-worker, friend, or stranger in the elevator but wish to offer them a 'Season's greeting' -- a simple 'Happy Holiday' is not at all an insult or a denigration of Christmas, or any other tradition.
> 
> It is an appropriate and inclusive salutation that recognizes that there are many ways that people are observing the season and you don't know enough to be specific.
> 
> ...


----------



## AprilT (Dec 26, 2014)

This really says it all

http://communities.washingtontimes....te/2013/dec/14/there-really-no-war-christmas/

http://www.liberalamerica.org/2013/12/08/last-time-war-christmas/


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 26, 2014)

I say Happy Holidays.  I have no war with Christmas however, I just prefer it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

Another thing to consider, is Happy Holidays encompasses both Christmas and New Years...so even religious Catholics/Christians can use it to wish someone a happy holiday season, including a happy new year.  There's nothing offensive about these types of greetings at all, IMO.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

I agree with you. I use Happy Holidays and I was really startled with the results shown on the graph.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 26, 2014)

That's because there is no war on Christmas.  The war on Christmas is entirely made up by bigots who actually want to wage war on including non-Christians in wishing people happy holidays.  I've been atheist for going on 34 years now and I've said Merry Christmas all that time.  Go figure.  The war on Christmas is a lie.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> As far as I'm concerned, there was never a "war" on Christmas, that is just an exaggeration made by those who are Christian and are unhappy with the use of other terms used like Happy Holidays or Season's Greetings.  I was raised Catholic, and way back then it was commonplace for everyone I knew to say Merry Christmas.
> 
> However, America has changed and there are many people who live here with diverse religious backgrounds, where wishing them a Merry Christmas would be inappropriate.  I personally had an uncomfortable situation at a Christmas party several years ago, given by a friend.  There were some Jewish couples attending, and I was aware of that. When one couple had to leave the party early for some reason, and everyone was telling them to get home safe, etc., I automatically, with no thought of religion at all, wished them a Merry Christmas.  To my surprise, there were some smiles that disappeared.  Afterwards my husband told me they were Jewish, and that was the reason why.
> 
> Now, honestly, rather than offend anyone unintentionally, I try to remember to just say Happy Holidays, makes things much simpler in today's America.  I am not religious myself, and certainly do not even think about people's beliefs or try to figure out where they worship...or if they worship at all.  But, being brought up to wish others well during the holiday season with the Merry Christmas wish, it's a hard habit to break in my 60s.  Here's some thoughts on it...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/paul-raushenbush/happy-holiday-vs-merry-ch_b_4384874.html



Exactly.  It's Merry Christmas to those I know celebrate Christmas but happy holidays or the holiday I know them to celebrate if I know they celebrate something else or happy holidays if I don't know what they celebrate.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 26, 2014)

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> Exactly.  It's Merry Christmas to those I know celebrate Christmas but happy holidays or the holiday I know them to celebrate if I know they celebrate something else or happy holidays if I don't know what they celebrate.



This is exactly what I do, too.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 27, 2014)

I say Happy Christmas to everyone [never said Happy Holidays or heard it said either.] However I don't live in a multicultural town or city, but a village in the countryside, so it's not a problem.


----------

